# Muay Thai terminology and basic Thai for traveler



## Expat MT

New to Muay Thai? Traveling to Thailand? Learning a few words will definitely help you in trainings and many situations.
Here are some of the most common ones. 
*Direction
*Left = zeye
Right = kua
Down = tum
Downward = lowng
Up = sueng, bon
front = nar
back = luhng
Middle = glarng, lum tuainside = nai
outside = norg
*Body Parts
*body = tua
rib = zee khrohng
shoulder = lhai
thigh = tohn kar
calf = nhong
leg = kar (for example: kar combines with zeye, you have kar zeye=left leg)
feet = teen
angle = khaw thaao
Arm = kan 
hand = meuu
finger = newt meuu
eye = thaar
eyebrow = khiu
ear = huu
Elbow = sorg
Knee = kaow
head = hua
forehead = nar parg
face = nar
cheek = gahm
nose = jamoog
*Action/Directive*
kick = teh
front kick = teep
elbowing = sub sorg
punch = toi, choke
jab = yeb
kneeing = kaow
flying knee = kaow loy
spin = moon
spinning back kick = jor ra ke fard harng
run = ving
walk = deun
practice, train = feuk
sparring = zorm
go get em = aow kaow pai
move forward = deun nar
move backward, retreat = toi, toi luhng
move/circle to the left = rohbe zeye
move/circle to the right = rohbe kuaw
given up = yorm
finish = lerg, seth
hard = nhug, rang
soft = baow
For example: moon sorg zeye = spinning left elbow, teep nar = front face kick
*Condition*/*Description*
cut opened, split = thag
swollen = buam
broken, fractured = hug
dazed = maow
*Comments*
good = dee
very good = dee marg
excellent = hode marg
not bad = mai laew
bad = mai dee
don't do that = yar tum 
don't do that again = yar tum eeg
do it again = tum eeg, aow mai
rest = pug
*Number*
1 = neung
2 = song
3 = sarm
4 = see
5 = har
6 = hooge
7 = jeth
8 = pad
9 = gao
10 = sib
*General*f
teacher = kru
master = arjarn
wai = pay respect
school = rohngerien
welcome = yin dee tont rub
hello (for male speaker) = sa wud dee krub
hello (for femaile speaker) = sa wud dee kar
hello (casual) = wud dee or dee
*Conversational*
money = barth 
How are you? = sabai dee paow?
What is your name? = koun cheu arai?
My name is John. = chun cheu John or phohm cheu John (for male).
My name is Jane. = chun cheu  Jane or di chun cheu Jane (for female).
You can use a general term = raow cheu _______.
Where is Marriot hotel? = rohngeram Marriot yu tee nai?
How much is this? = gee barth?
Where are you going? = jar pai nai gun?
No problem = mai pen rai
let it go = chung mun pai

Too much to list. There are some basic stuffs.


----------



## Expat MT

Part II  Some corrections and additional info
*Direction/Area*
Mid body = garng tua, lum tua
Inside = nai
Side = khiange
Side body = khiange tua
Up high = kharng bohne
Low = thum
*Body Parts*
Back = luhng
Butt = gohnt, thood
Groin = nar kar
Ankle = khaw thaao
Mouth, lip = parg
Teeth = fun
Neck = kor, lum kor
Stomach = tohng
Lower abdomen = tohng noi
Solar plexus = solar plexus, (no translation, just described as an area of the abdomen)
Fist = mhud, gum punt
Wrist = kaw meu
Heart = jai
Kidney = tai
Shin = khang kar
Chin, jaw = karng
Toe = newt theen
Toe nail = leb theen
Finger nail = leb meu
*Action/Directive*
Push kick = teep (to clarify earlier post, pushing action is the key here)
Flying kick = dode teh
Stalk = yarng pai
Jump up = taint khernt
Uppercut = mhud seuy khernt ( fist only )
Knock out = tee slobe, toi slobe
To separate = yaag org
Clinch = gord
Pull head down in clinching position = deung hua lohng
Check the  kick = pohng gun teh
Push by hand = pa luck
Push out as to separate from clinching = dun org
Dump, thrown = thoomp
Wrestle = ploog plaum
Enough = paw
Get up = look khernt
Don't get up = yar look khernt
Watch = do, lair
can you see? = hehn mai?
Cover up = ud
Mele = liuw
Rush = buug
Keep your hand up high = aow meu khernt sueng
Be careful = ra vung
Watch out for the high kick = ra vung teh sueng
Condition/Description
Knocked out = mode sati
Pale = zeed
Exited = teun taint
Angry, mad = mo hoh
Pain = puad
Talented = gange marg
Famous = dung
Superb, outstanding = sued yord
*Comments*
Technique = vie tee
Good technique = vie tee dee
Incorrect technique = mai toog vie tee
Do you understand? = khaow jai mai?
Can't go any more = mai vai
Really = jing
Really? jing paow?
You're wasting my time = sia vay lar
You're stink (bad performance) = mai dai reung, chai mai dai
You're sucked = mai aow nai loei
*Number*
11 - 19
1 = neung (by itself), but when combines to form higher number, it's called ed. 11 is formed by 10 which is sib plus 1, which is ed. They became sib ed. The rest is of the number formation is the same. 12 is sib plus song, therefore, it's sib  song.
20 - 29 
2 = song, when combines to form higher number, it's called yee. 20 is formed by 2 10s. Since 2 is yee and 10 is sib, therefore 20 is yee sib.
The rest, 30-99, do not have special name. Use the same formula to form the numbers.
Here's a test. What is 99?
General
Come = mar
Go = pai
Sit = nuhng
Stand = yeun, Stand up = yeun keurnt
Smile = yim
Eat = gin (g as in gang, not g as in ginger)
Drink = deum
Phone call = toll
Lied = go hohg
Male = cheye (ch eye)
Female = ying
Teach = sorn
Stance = sohng
One who = nuk (nuk rug = lover, nuk muay = fighter)
Faith = varsanar
Luck = shoke
Good luck = shoke dee
Bad luck = zoiy, shoke mai dee
Fast = vai
Hurry = railw railw
Taxi = taxi 
Train (transportation) = rohj fai
Corner = moom
Diamond = petch
Ring = vay tee muay
Round = yoke
Stadium = sar narm
Weight class = roohn
Boxing glove = naum
Groin protector = gra jub
Win = cha na
Lost something = sia _________
Lost a fight = pairh  
*Time/Calender*
A watch = na ri gar
Hour = chure mohng, Minute = nar tee, Second = vi nar tee
Day = vun, Monday = vun jun, Tuesday = vun ung karn, Wednesday = vun puth, Thursday = vu pa reuh hut, Friday = vun sook, Saturday = vun saow, Sunday = vun ar tith
Week = ar tith
Month = deun, January = mohg ga ra khohm, February = goom par, March = me nar khohm, April = may sar yohn, May = phreut sa par khohm, June = mi thoo nar yohn, July = ga ra ga dar khohm, August = sing har khohm, September = gun yar yohn, October = tooh lar khohm, November = phreut sa gi gar yohn, December = thun var khohm
For month, it's best to just say for example, the 6th month, which is deun hohg.
Year = pee
Next = nar
*Color*
Color = see 
Red = dang
Black = dum
Blue = farh
White = kaow, bua = lotus, buakaow = white lotus
Yellow = lerng
Pink = see chompoo
*Conversational*
Market = ta lard. Usage: Where is the market? = ta lard yu tee nai?
Hospital = rohnge pa ya barn. Usage: Where is the  hospital? = rohnge pa ya barn yu tee nai?
Wash room/toilet = hohng nam. Usage = Where is the toilet/washroom? = hohng nam yu tee nai?
How much is this? = rar kar thaow rai?
No, i don't want = mai aow
I have no money = mai me stung
Its too expensive = pang marg
Will you take this? = aow mai?
Where do you live? = barn yu tee nai? 
I live at ____ condo = phohm/chun/raow yu tee _________condo
I'm going home = phohm/chun/raow ja grub laiew
Are you kidding me? = go hohg reuh plao?
Do you want to fight him? = ja sueh khaow mai?
Don't care = mai care, mai sohn
ok = tok lohng

These should cover the training part. For basic conversational Thai, it's best to hear directly from a native speaker or use a tutorial with voice sample. The problem with the Thai language is the spelling. Most of the times, it's not possible to spell them accurately. Good luck! Choke Dee!!


----------



## Expat MT

There is a good info on muay thai stuff on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muay_Thai
Check it out. 
*Part III Pronunciation Guide/Introduction of Modifiers
*The key to Thai language is the use of modifiers to form a new word/give a new meaning to the root word. There are 5 possible states of a word which are :
1. Root word, no modifier 
2. Medium modifier 1  (Designates as M1)
3. High modifier 2  (Designates as H2)
4. Higher modifier 3  (Designates as H3)
5. Highest modifier 4  (Designates as H4)
The use of a modifier is to vary the sound of your voice accordingly corresponding to the symbol on top of the word. Best to listen to native speaker or voice tutorial as guide.
For example,  take  the  root  word "mar"
1.In root state "mar &#3617;&#3634;" =  come      Usage: Come over here = mar nee
2.M1 "mar&#8303; &#3617;&#3656;&#3634;"  =  soak,soften in water   Usage: soaking of rice before cooking = mar kaow
3.H2 "mar &#3617;&#3657;&#3634;" = horse
4.H3 "mar &#3617;&#3658;&#3634;" = not a  word; no meaning 
5.H4 "mar &#3617;&#3659;&#3634;" = dog
Some words have no meaning or are not words. The designations are not standard. It's just my own attempt to show how important voice variation is. How you say something gives a difference to meaning of each root word. For example, you're as strong as a horse = kang rang meun gub mar(H2). If you say it differently, H4 instead of H2, it would mean you're as strong as a dog. 
It's very important to understand this concept in order to speak Thai correctly or it's gonna be "pood arai mai roo(H2) reung lair mai kaow jai" = nonsense, can't understand what you're saying. 

*Action
*Raise = yoge (raising of lead foot) 
Move = yeye(H2) Usage: move away as to avoid = yeye org 
Hop = taint 
Leap, jump = gra dode
*Number
*The answer to previous post, 99 is gaow sib gaow.
100 - 999 
100 = roy(H2) Notice the H2 modifier. Root word roy = trace as in old scar. Roy(H2) = 100
(For example: 101 = 1 + 100 + 1 = neung roy(H2) ed)
1000 = phun 
(For example: 1271 = 1000 + 200 + 70 + 1 = neung phun song roy(H2) jeth sib ed )
10000 = meun
(For example: 15903 = 10000 + 5000 + 900 + 3 = neung meun har(H2) phun gaow roy(H2) sarm )or 
15 + 1000 + 900 + 3 = sib har(H2) phun gaow roy(H2) sarm 
100000 = san (as in sand)
1000000 = larnt(H2)
*Conversational
*Ticket = tuaa(H4). Usage: How much is the ticket at Lumpinee? What is the cost of ticket at Lumpinee? = tua ra kar taow rai tee Rumpinee?
Isarn = Northeast Thailand.  Usage: Have you been to Isarn? = keoy pai parg Isarn mai?
Is there any good camp there? = mee khai(H2) dee mai tee nohnt(H2)?
I've heard it's very reasonable/affordable = dai yin var(H2) mun toog dee
The camp i trained at is just as good as the one in Phuket = khai(H2) tee raow feuk gaw dee meun gub Phuket.
Are there alot of foreigners over there? = mee fahrung marg reuh plaow tee nohnt(H2)?
Not too much foreigners = kohn fahrung gaw mai yerh(H3)
How long have you been training at this camp? = koon feuk yoo tee khai(H2) nee narn thaow rai?
Not too long = gaw mai narn rhog


----------



## Expat MT

*Part IV Muay Thai by definition*
Kick = teh
Box, boxing = chohke, vi tee chohke
Western, international = sargol
Western, international boxing = muay fah rung, muay sargol
Fah rung = white skin American, European
Origine (people) = charth
Different = tarng
Foreigner = kohn tarng charth
Boran = ancient
Fighting style, technique = muay
Thai = Thai people
Muay Thai = Thai's fighing style (in which hands, legs, knees and elbows are utilized). .
Begin (when the referee brings both fighters to middle of the ring) = chohke
Stop (when the referee wants both fighters to stop fighting in a clinch = yood

*Part V Thailand: The Geography,  The People, The Culture, Custom and Practice*
Thailand = prathet Thai, muang Thai
Thai  = free (literally)
Thai (people) = kohn Thai, pra char chon Thai
Part, section = parg
North = neour
South = teye
Mid = glarng
East = tar vun org
West = tar vun tohg
Northeast = ta vun org chiang neourr/isarn
Custom = thrum niam
Life = chee vith
Way = bpab
Of life = chee vith yoo(M1)
Thai way of life = chee vith yoo bpab pra char chon Thai
Language = par sar
Thailand official language = par sar Thai, par sar glarng
Northeastern language = Isarn (which is par sar Laos mixed par sar Thai)

*The geography.*
Thailand is about 200,000 square mile in size. Population 67 millions (2011) It consists of 6 parts which are the north, the south, the middle, the west, the east and the northeast (Isarn). Each part is then divided into provinces. There are 76 provinces. Thailand is hot. The weather is better in the South. Keep that in mind when choosing a gym. In the cities, there area more gyms with English speaking trainers. Whereas in the rural area, language barrier will be somewhat of a problem. The official language is Thai. In some parts of the country people speak a little differently, especially in Isarn.
For example:
Par sar Thai: Where are you going? = ja pai nai?
Isarn = Where are you going? = si pai sai?

*The people.*
Modern Thais are predominantly Thai with mixed races depending on the regions. In the South, there is Malayan, Muslim influence. In the east, lower part of Northeast, there is Khmer influence.  To the North,  there is Burmese influence. To the Northeast, there is Laos influence. And the Chinese's influence spreads throughout the country. There are strong Indian's influence in term of religion, food and art. In the old days territories were won and lost many times over. Some (adjacent) foreign languages and customs still exist until these days relative to the region. The Northeast or Isarn region has strong Laos influence. Thai and Laos languages are similar to begin with. Isarn was part of Laos once therefore the people and the culture of Isarn and Laos are basically the same. There is a subtle different in the Isarn language and the Laos though. Isarn language is Laos language with hint of par sar Thai. The Laos language is totally Laos.

Thai people generally nice, kind and proud people. As JWP puts it "they are nice until you make them angry." Thailand was spared from colonial rule and occupation. A little history may help you to understand it. Originated in Mongolia, the Tai migrated southward to escape the pressure of the Mongolean and the Chinese and settled in the area north of modern Bankok. During WW II Thailand was a neutral country, initially. It sided with the over-running Japanese forces, who needed access to Burma to fight the Brit. After WW II ended, as an Axis, Thailand was not occupied by Allied forces. The French took back Indochina from the Japanese. The Brit regained Burma. My guess is that through diplomatic moves and dealing with the American who saw the weakness of the French in Indochina. Later on, Thailand was ideal as American's military bases to counter the expansion of communism. The bases were instrumental in the bombing campaign of the Vietnam War.

*The culture.*
Thais are high on respect and politeness. Respect are given in many cases. Respect are taught at a young age to respect the elders, parents, the royal families, teachers, professors, military, police, government official, etc.  Respect is shown through how one expressed himself/herself and the "wai gesture". How one expressing himself/herself and responding to other would give other people the impression/indication of what kind of person he or she is.

*How to address self and other*
Male = phohm (polite, respectful), chun (casual), raow, tua aing (general, neutral for either sex. Raow = myself, ourself, tua aing = myself). For example,
I'm from London = phohm mar jarg London (polite, respectful)
                = chun mar jarg London (casual, among friend. Chun is not suited for addressing oneself when in company of the elder or person with high status such teacher, monk, or government official)
                = raow mar jarg London (casual)
                = tua aing mar jarg London (casual)
Female = Di chun, (chun, roaw, tua aing = casual among friend or to younger person). For example,
I'm here to learn Muay Thai = Di chun mar rien Muay Thai (polite, respectful)
                            = chun mar rien Muay Thai (casual, not suited for elder or high status person)
                        = raow mar rien Muay Thai (casual)
                            = tua aing mar rien Muay Thai (casual)

There are more ways but are rather rude. It's for the day to day, normal conversation. These are not recommended for foreigners. It must be mentioned because it's mainstream rather than teaching bad stuff. Sooner or later, you'll hear about it anyway.
I = goo (rude, tribal,  for buddy or older to younger person talk)
You = meung (same as above)
I = kahr (acceptable, buddy talk)
You = gair (acceptable, buddy talk)
Dude, bloke, bro = ai (cannot stand by itself. Must be follow by a name (Ai Jack), not appropriate other than buddy, older to younger person talk)  
Broad = ee (same as ai)

It's common (although not polite) for a dad/mom to use these terms with their son or daughter, friends among friends,  between acquaintances or older person to younger person. Other than these exception, it's rather rude and impolite and could even be considered hostile and poor taste. For example:
I'm looking for ABC gym = phohm gum lung har ABC gym (polite)
                                     = goo gum lung har ABC gym (rude, hopefully it doesn't get your butt kick or teeth knocked off for this or people will just ignore you, i.e noone wants to train you). Or you might get a respond like this:
Who the hell are you talking to me like this? = meung pen krai gun va mar pood gub goo bpab nee?

*How to use prefixes* (lacking a word here, anyway you'll get the idea)
Younger person must respect older person by adding a prefix to the name. Without beginning with a prefix, it's considered disrespectful to the elder.
Any older person, older brother, sister = p(M1)
Any younger person, younger brother, sister = nong(H2)
Boy, male = cheye (use when the person's name is unknown, or don't want to be specific)
Girl, female = ying
Older male, brother = p cheye
Older female, sister = p ying
Older person (male or female ) = p koohn (general term)
For example: how a young boy training at the gym would address an older male person:
John kicked very hard = John teh rahng jung (disrespectful and unacceptable. Either the boy get spanked or John never talk to the boy. The right thing to do as an elder is John must correct the boy)
                      = p John teh rahng jung (proper way, specific to John)
                      = p cheye teh rahng jung (proper, not specific person)

What about when you are not sure if the person is older or younger than you are? How do you wai? How do you address another person? For wai, if you are not sure, give it a benefit of the doubt and go with the higher hand position. For addressing another, go with a general term "koohn" which is very polite and acceptable. For example:
John, you are very fit = John ruub rarng khang rahng dee (it's actually fine for people around the same age, give or take a little)
                       = koohn John ruub rarng khang rahng dee (polite)
It is rather awkward to call someone younger P. Basically you are calling him/her big brother/big sister. Use the general term "koohn" when in doubt.
boss = neye
Boss, how long will you be gone? = koohn neye ja pai narn taow rai?
Mr. John, may i borrow your glove? = koohn John, kohr yeum naum dai mai krub/ka?

How you address yourself, other or respond to other is the indicator of what kind of person you  are (well mannered, intelligent, educated). Improperly addressing yourself, other, or responding to other is an indication of being unrespectful, a low class, an uneducated person. It's always safe to use the polite method when in doubt.

*How to answer or respond someone*
Male = krub (meaning yes)
Female = ka (meaning yes)
       = jar (meaning yes)
For example:
What is your name? = cheu a rai na? (casual, male speaker)
                              = cheu a rai na krub? (polite, respectly, male)
My name is Jenny = di chun cheu Jenny (classy, female)
                            = chun cheu Jenny (casual)
                            = raow cheu Jenny (casual)

For male speaker, never use female first person noun (di chun) to address himself or use ka for response. For example:
I'm John = phohm cheu John. Never use di chun instead of phohm.
I'm here because i love the beach = phohm mar nee por phohm chorb ta lay zeye krub. Never use ka instead of krub. The reason is it's  gay (for a male )to do so.

*How to address other*
You = koohn (polite) (for either sex)
       = ther (casual) (for either sex)
For example:
Who are you? = koohn pen krai? (polite)
                     = ther pen krai (casual)
What are you doing here? = koohn tum arai yoo tee nee? (polite)
                         = ther tum arai yoo tee nee? (casual)

*How to refer to someone/something*
He/she/him/her = kaow
It = mun
For example:
He/she doesn't know the language = kaow mai roo par sar
It was painful = mun jeb marg

*How and when to wai*
Wai = pay respect. When people meet each other, they wai. Wai is putting your hand together about chest high or forehead high depending on who you wai. The rule of thumb is if the person is younger than you, wai at chest high. If the person is older, the elder or buddha monk (older or younger than you), wai at forehead high. Wai should be returned or it would be like someone  offer to shake hand and you ignore it. Normally you don't return wai from children. If you do, just go casually chest high. It'll be a good example for them.

*Some Examples of What not to do*
1. Don't use a foot for pointing
2. Don't touch someone's head
3. Don't walk over someone lying down
4. Don't insult the king. Jail time if caught.
5. Don't stare at someone

*Custom and Practice*
There are many. The touchy one is the double pricing (to foreigner).
Local farmers raise livestock and grow fruits and vegetables. They take them to the open market. It's a free enterprise. Pricing is base on supply and demand and competitor or lack of it. Often times there are no price tags. Prices are set (in mind) a little higher than what sellers want to sell. (Not everyone jacked up his prices). Always look around and compare prices. It's o.k to bargain even when there is a price tag.

Price = rar kar
Thank you = korb koohn
Bargain (cheap) = toog dee
Bargaining = thaw
How much is this? = rar kar taow rai krub/ka?
Can i bargain? = thaw dai mai krub/ka?
How much for 2 of these? = sum rub song un nee, taow rai ra krub/ka?
How much for all of these? = tung mohde nee, taow rai ra krub/ka?
Too expensive, no thank = pang marg, mai aow korb koohn krub/ka

Foreigners often times pay more than local Thais for the same item or service. Why is that?
It's so true but not always. It's the perception and reality that tourists have money to spend and are here to spend.  You must bargain the price unless you feel it's fair. If you buy more often you'll get a better price. If you buy 2 or more, you'll get a better price.  If bargaining doesn't work, go else where. It's not always possible to bargain though. You  want to check out the fight at Lumpinee. There are dual pricings for local and non-local. Ticket pricing depends on the card. For example, local pays 250 barth for cheap seat. Non-Thai can't get the same cheap seat/price and pays 1000 - 2000 barth instead. Some foreigner complaints are bad seating area, i.e. obstructed view, cards aren't very good for admission charged, rowdy gamblers, too hot, etc. Fight at Lumpinee is not for everyone. Some people have been there and love it. Some people didn't.
Another example. You want to join a gym and find out the price is jacked up because you are a foreigner. You have to decide what you want first. Some things that you might want to consider are how is the facility/equipment, the trainers's experience, quality of training, living condition/acomodation, convenience factor(traffic if you live off the gym), activities when not training, food, english communication, tourist trap factor, distraction (lots of partying venues), pricing compared to other parts of the country, etc. Shop around and compare. Do a one-day session and talk to other foreigners training there to find out more about each gym.

Dual pricing practice is a reality in Thailand. There are positive things as well. In many cases, prices &#8236;are way below Western standard for example an apartment, taxi ride or a meal. You have to look at  the bigger, overall picture and not just a few bad experiences. It is what it is. Exercise your right as a buyer/payer. Shop around and compare.

Vocabulary
Don't know = mai(H2) roo(H2)
Don't see = mai hehn(H4)
Don't have = mai mee
Cannot = mai deye(H2)
Police = tum ruaj
Talk = pood
Buy = zeur
Sell = keye
Bar = bar
Beer = beer
Whiskey = laow
Food = ar harn
Drink = kreurng deum
Watch = do
Movies = nuhng, parp pra yohwn
Music = plang
Radio = vithayoo
TV = tv
Channel = chohng


----------



## Day walker

I am new to the Forum but your Thai is not 100% I know its many different ways to say each word. But this is not the right way to learn the language


----------



## Day walker

*Learn Thai*

                     Thai language uses long & short tones,  high tones &            low tones to describe a word, a word such as "ma" has many   meanings, depending on the tone it's spoken with. For example: "kao" can  mean:            nine, knee, rice, come in, news, etc... depending on the tone  used.
           Most Thai language books are very confusing and              the correct pronunciation of simple words can still be quite              a challenge. The words listed below have been written as you would              pronounce them in English/Spanish.
           The best way to learn is to be unafraid of practicing with  the locals. Going to markets where you have to communicate with many  people is a fun way to learn basic Thai. There is a market next to the  gym which sells fresh produce on Mondays and Thursdays. Try your basic  Thai there!


*Hello* = Sawa dee
*Thank you* (man says) = Kob Khun Krap
*Thank you* (woman says) = Kob Khun Ka
*How are you?* = Khun sabai di mai?
*I am fine thanks* = (man says) Pom sabai di krap.
*I am fine thanks= *(woman says) Chan sabai di ka.
_Basically women say "ka" at the end of a sentence
while men say "krap"._
*You're welcome* = Yin dee krap / ka
*Wait = *Roh sakru
*I*= pom (man)
*I*= chan (woman) 
*Come* = ma
*Come from* = ma jak
*I come from Australia* = Pom ma jak pratet Australia (man)/ 
Chan ma jak pratet Australia (woman)
*I love Thailand* = Pom/chan rak Meuang Thai.
I love you= pom/chan rak khun

The word *leu *= past tense meaning it has happened already.                          The word is used at the end of the sentence to say something already happened.
*I have come*= ma leu
*Go* = pai
*Gone already* = pai leu
*Go where* = pai nai
*Go soon* = pai diauni
*room= *hong*
                              water= *nam*
                                Toilet* = hong nam
*Where is the toilet?* = hong nam yu nai?
*to enter= *kao*
    heart= *jai*
      to understand* = kao jai (literally: to enter the heart)
*don't understand* = mai kao jai


*Eat* = gin
*Drink* = deun
*Food* = ahan
*Candies*= kanom
*Have eaten already?* = gin leu mai krap/ka?
*Rice* = kao
*to eat*= kin kao (literally: eat rice)
*I am hungry* = pom/chan heeu kao
*Are you hungry?* = Khun heeu kao mai?
*Tasty* = aroy
*I have eaten already thanks* = Pom/chan kin leu  krap/ka
*I am full thank you* = Pom/chan im leu krap/ka


*I dont know* = Mai ru
*want* = ao
*don't want* = mai ao
*now* = ton ni
*today* = wan ni
*tonigh*t = keun ni
*this morning* = chao ni
*tomorrow* = prung ni
*yesterday* = Meua wan
*hour= *mong*
what time is it?* = Ton ni gi mong?

*water* = nam
*hard*= keng
*ice *= nam keng (*hard water*)
*hot water* = nam ron
*cold water* = nam yen
*waterfall *= nam toc
*rain* = fon
*raining* = fon toc
*shower* = ab nam
*maybe* / *p**erhaps* = Bang ti
*play *= len
*speak* = pud
*funny* = sanuk
*I know* = pom/chan ru
*I don't know* = pom/ chan mai ru
*everything* = took sing
*large* = yai
*small* = lek 
*fast* = reu,                        *slow* = cha


*crazy* =ba
*you are crazy* = khun ba 
*very/ a lot*= mak
*you are very crazy* = khun ba mak
*stupid* = ting tong
*you are stupid* = khun ting tong
*have* = mi
*I have* = pom/chan mi
*I don't have* = pom/chan mai mi
*you have* = khun mi
*you don't have* = khun mai mi
*can not hear you* = mai dai yin khun
*I can hear you* = pom/chan dai yin khun



*work* = tam ngan
*I want* = this can be said many ways: pom/ chan ao; pom/ chan tong karn; pom/ chan yak
*I think* = pom kid wa
*why* = tam mai
*I am sick* = pom/ chan mai sabai
*good*= di
*heart= *jai*
happy* = di jai (literally good heart)
*I am happy* = pom/ chan mi cuam suk; or pom. chan sabai di
*I am not happy* = pom/ chan mai sabai di


*broken*= sia
*I am sad *= pom/ chan sia jai (literally I have a broken heart)
*I am sorry* = pom/ chan koh tot
*I am confused* = pom/chan sap son
*never mind* = mai pen rai
*a lot* / *very *= mak
*hurt* / *pain* = jeb
*I am full* = im leu
*I forget* = Pom/ chan leum leu
*where is* = yu nai
*over there* = ti nun
*here* = ti ni 
*what*= arai
*when* = meua arai
*friend* = peuang
*good friend *= peuang di 
*problem* = pang ha
*I have a problem* = pom/chan mi pang ha


*afraid* = klua
*frightened */ *scared* = pom/chan klua
*smells bad* = min
*good* = di
*very good* = di mak
*bad* = mai di
*weather*= akas
*hot weather* = akas ron
*cold wind* = lom yen
*strong wind* = lom reng
*bathroom* / *toilet* = hong nam
*shower* = ab nam 

*to look* = du
*to see* = hen
*again* = ik krang*
                              to tell a lie* = pud go hok
******= ki
*lies a lot* = pud ki mak (literally speaks **** a lot)
*to promise* = hai sanya
*sorry* = ko tot
*to sleep* =  non/ lap
*to wake up* = teun
*eyes*= ta
*to close your eyes (go to sleep)*= lap ta
*dreams*= fan;                              *good night*= lap fan di                        


*Boxing vocabulary:*

 boxing = muay
*Thai boxer* = nak muay
*warrior* = nak su
*to box*= som muay
*elbow* = fan sok;  *punch* = chok
*front kick* = teep
*to win* = chanak; *to lose*: peh
*good luck* = chok di
*gloves*: nuam
*hand wraps*: pad meu
*mouth guard*: fang yang

*A Few Simple Tips:*

_To make a question just add * mai* at the end._
_To make                          the negative add *mai* at the beginning._

*Are you hungry?* = khun heeu kao mai?
*Are you happy ?* = khun di jai mai?
*Do you have a boy friend ?* = khun mi fen leu mai?
*I don't understand* = mai kao jai 
                            (literally means "doesn't enter the heart")
*no thanks* = mai ao krap/ka
*I don't know* = mai ru krap/ka
*I don't like it* =  mai chob krap/ka

*eyes* = ta
*lips* = pak
*to love*= rak
*face*= na
*pretty* = na rak (_literally lovely face_)
*beautiful* = sway
*hansome* = loh
*breasts* = nom
*kiss* = jup
*like* = chob
*You are very beautiful* = khun sway mak
*You are very pretty* = khun na rak mak



*What is your name?* = khun cheu arai?
*You have a beautiful smile* = khun mi yim sway
*Happy to meet you* = pom mi cuam suk ti dai  pop khun
*See you again* = leu pop khun 
*Do you have a boy friend?* = khun mi fen leu mai?
*I like you* = pom/chan chob khun
*What are you thinking?* = khun kid arai?
*I am shy* = pom ki ai
*You look good* = khun sway di
*You look beautiful *= khun sway mak
*I will love you a long time* = pom/chan rak khun nan leu
*Come watch a movie with me* = pai du nang kap pom/chan mai? 
*Come eat with me* = pai kin kao kap pom/chan mai? 

*Bad Words / Swear words in Thai Language *

*stupid* = ting tong
*pickle brain* = samong dong
*dumb/ brainless* = mai mi samong
*bad person* = jai dam (_literally black heart_)
*hot headed* = jai ron (_literally hot heart_)
*thief* = kamoy 

*
*

*Numbers:*

                         (1) = neung
(2) = song
(3) = sam
(4) = si
(5) = ha
(6) = hok
(7) = chet
(8) = pet
(9) = kao
(10) = sip
(11) = sip et
(12) = sip song
(13) = sip sam
(14) = sip si
(15) = sip ha
(20) = yee sip      (21) = yee sip et
   (22) = yee sip song
   (23) = yee sip sam
   (24) = yee sip si
   (25) = yee sip ha
   (30) = sam sip
   (40) = si sip
   (50) = ha sip
   (60) = hok sip
   (70) = chet sip 
   (80) = pet sip 
   (90) = kao sip 
     (100) = neung roi
     (150) = neung roi  ha sip
     (500) = ha roi 
     1000) = neung pan 
     1500) = neung pan ha roi
     (2000) = si pan
     (5000) = ha pan


----------



## Expat MT

The goal was to illustrate some basic Thai for those who don't care too much or just want to learn just enough to get by.  I would recommend books, dvds and private tutors for authentic or proper Thai. Some materials should have been omitted but were included just to be honest and realistic.  It's my personal perspective of Thai the way I see it ( in just a few pages ).


----------



## Carol

Thanks Expat!  That was a very interesting read. 
:asian:


----------



## Day walker

Expat MT said:


> The goal was to illustrate some basic Thai for those who don't care too much or just want to learn just enough to get by.  I would recommend books, dvds and private tutors for authentic or proper Thai. Some materials should have been omitted but were included just to be honest and realistic.  It's my personal perspective of Thai the way I see it ( in just a few pages ).



I agree with you. I am here on a ED visa. I go to school 2 times a week. Some books always helps you out.


----------

